# طلب/النباتات المستخدمه في معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي



## eng-hym (27 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو منكم مساعدتي في بحث او موضوع او انواع النباتات المستخدمه في معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي غير القصب 
مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## eng-hym (27 أغسطس 2011)

حتى لو فقط اسماء النباتات المستخدمه؟


----------



## م باسل وردان (29 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندي ملف كامل عن معالجة المياه بانواعها ....
بس للأسف حالياً غير متوفرة ...انشالله يومين وبكونو جاهزين
وتقبل مروري


----------



## eng-hym (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم محتاجته ضروري هذه الفتره واتمنى لك الموفقيه


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## الكيميائي 71 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

نباتات البوص ةالغاب تستخدم في معالجةمياه الصرف


----------



## abu walid (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

تصنف محطات المعالجة بالنباتات تبعا لنوع النباتات المستخدمة في المعالجة:

- ذات النباتات الطافية floating plants
- ذات النباتات المغمورة submerged plants
- ذات النباتات ذات الجذور المغمورة و السوق الظاهرة rooted emeregd plants

و للمزيد يؤجى مراجعة الملف التالي:

http://www.4enveng.com/pdetails.php?id=115

مع التحية

د.م عبد الرزاق التركماني​


----------



## abu walid (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

تصنف محطات المعالجة بالنباتات تبعا لنوع النباتات المستخدمة في المعالجة:

- ذات النباتات الطافية floating plants
- ذات النباتات المغمورة submerged plants
- ذات النباتات ذات الجذور المغمورة و السوق الظاهرة rooted emeregd plants

و للمزيد يرجى مراجعة الملف التالي:

http://www.4enveng.com/pdetails.php?id=115

مع التحية

د.م عبد الرزاق التركماني​


----------



## عماد داود (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ابو وليد على المعلومات


----------



## zicozicozico (4 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

